# My cousin has been kidnapped in Haiti!



## NinasLongAmbition (Aug 18, 2011)

PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE

PRAY FOR MY COUSIN WE JUST GOT NEWS FROM MY COUSIN'S BROTHER THAT MY COUSIN WAS COMING HOME FROM WORK YESTERDAY AND CALLED HIS BROTHER TO LET HIM KNOW HE WAS STUCK IN TRAFFIC, MY COUSIN NEVER RETURNED HOME. MY COUSIN'S BROTHER KEPT CALLING MY COUSIN'S PHONE WHEN FINALLY A MAN ANSWERED DEMANDING 300,000 (AMERICAN MONEY) IN EXCHANGE FOR MY COUSIN. I AM SICK TO MY STOMACH. I NEED A MIRACLE!!

*ETA:MY COUSIN HAS BEEN RELEASED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Our God is a MIGHTY GOD, capable of anything!!!!!!!!! I WANT TO PERSONALLY THANK EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU FOR YOUR PRAYERS AND SUPPORT , YOUR PRAYERS HAVE MEANT SO MUCH TO ME AS WELL AS FAMILY.GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!

*


----------



## allmundjoi (Aug 18, 2011)

Praying for his safe return. I am sorry this has happened to your family.


----------



## Keen (Aug 18, 2011)

There's another member on here who have had a family member kidnapped in Haiti. I hope your cousin is returned safe. I thought the kidnapping thing was getting better.


----------



## Qualitee (Aug 18, 2011)

Aw, Im so sorry I will be praying for you.


----------



## CandiceC (Aug 18, 2011)

I will say a prayer right now.


----------



## Thann (Aug 18, 2011)

Many prayers your way.


----------



## Zuleika (Aug 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear this.  You and your cousin are in my thoughts.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Aug 18, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that. My parents visited Haiti a little while ago and they too were scared of being kidnapped.  It happens pretty often over there.  I will keep your cousin in my prayers, and may he return home safely.


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm So Sorry OP, that your cousin & Family are going through this!!  I can't imagine what your Family must be going through right now. I'll keep your cousin and your Family in my daily prayers  .....


----------



## Girl626 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sending prayer and positive thoughts your way. God bless your family.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Aug 18, 2011)

That is so horrible! I'm so sorry. Prayers just sent up for you and your family.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 18, 2011)

wow, Sending prayers to you, your cousin and the rest of the family.


----------



## EMJazzy (Aug 18, 2011)

OMGoodness!! I hope your cousin is returned to your family safely!! 

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## FlyyBohemian (Aug 18, 2011)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE
> 
> PRAY FOR MY COUSIN WE JUST GOT NEWS FROM MY COUSIN'S BROTHER THAT MY COUSIN WAS COMING HOME FROM WORK YESTERDAY AND CALLED HIS BROTHER TO LET HIM KNOW HE WAS STUCK IN TRAFFIC, MY COUSIN NEVER RETURNED HOME.  MY COUSIN'S BROTHER KEPT CALLING MY COUSIN'S PHONE WHEN FINALLY A MAN ANSWERED DEMANDING 300,000 (AMERICAN MONEY) IN EXCHANGE FOR MY COUSIN. I AM SICK TO MY STOMACH. I NEED A MIRACLE!!



O Lord!!! It will be ok sweetie! I'm praying for you! God is in control! Jesus will intercede in this situation!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HauteHippie (Aug 18, 2011)

My mother and I are praying for your cousin.

If it's any consolation in the meantime, my friend was kidnapped in Haiti. They demanded money, but no one had any. They did hold her (can't remember how long), but in the end they took what she had on her and let her go unscathed.

I'm so sorry your family is going through this.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Aug 18, 2011)

Praying for your cousin and your family.


----------



## PinkPeony (Aug 18, 2011)

Praying for you!


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 18, 2011)

I will keep your cousin in my prayers....


----------



## Laela (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh my, what is going on in Haiti with the kidnappings?  I'm sorry to hear about your cousin.  

I've just prayed for you and your family, that your cousin is protected from all harm and danger...both seen and unseen. Stay strong in the Lord, lady! Keep praying...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 18, 2011)

My prayers are with your cousin and family....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 18, 2011)

praying that he is returned home unarmed...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 18, 2011)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE
> 
> PRAY FOR MY COUSIN WE JUST GOT NEWS FROM MY COUSIN'S BROTHER THAT MY COUSIN WAS COMING HOME FROM WORK YESTERDAY AND CALLED HIS BROTHER TO LET HIM KNOW HE WAS STUCK IN TRAFFIC, MY COUSIN NEVER RETURNED HOME.  MY COUSIN'S BROTHER KEPT CALLING MY COUSIN'S PHONE WHEN FINALLY A MAN ANSWERED DEMANDING 300,000 (AMERICAN MONEY) IN EXCHANGE FOR MY COUSIN. I AM SICK TO MY STOMACH. I NEED A MIRACLE!!


Precious Love, my family and Christian friends are praying with all of our hearts for your cousin's safe return...in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## LoveisYou (Aug 18, 2011)

Praying for his safe return...


----------



## CarmelCupcake (Aug 18, 2011)

Im very sorry about this.  I will be praying for his safe return.


----------



## LiftedUp (Aug 18, 2011)

Said a prayer for your cousin.  I pray that he returns safely and unharmed to your family.


----------



## foxee (Aug 18, 2011)

Sending up prayers for your cousin's safe return.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 18, 2011)

Standing in prayer with the others for your cousin's quick and safe return


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 18, 2011)

Prayers are going up for you and your family.


----------



## MonPetite (Aug 18, 2011)

You are in my prayers!


----------



## Lucie (Aug 18, 2011)

Your cousin is my prayers as well as your family lovie. I am here for you in whatever way you need. xoxo


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Aug 18, 2011)

oh wow that's terrible. i'm so sorry. i will sure be praying fo your cousin.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 18, 2011)

Prayers are with you, your cousin and family.


----------



## sweetvi (Aug 18, 2011)

NinasLongAmbition

is he a us citizen or has his visa?

this happened to my cousins neighbors whose daughter was kidnapped a couple of years ago who was five years old. they were held at gunpoint in the middle of the day and their daughter was taken and the ransom was enormous!  because the amountwas enourmous they wre able to get the us embassy involved because she was born in the US.   

when the kidnappers heard that....they felt the pressure and released unharmed but I was told they still had to pay an undisclosed amount. they had her fir a week.  the investigation revealed that it was the MAIDS that were involved!  maybe it' s someone that knows him who are involved......have hope and dont give up until you exhausted all areas
 UN
US embassy
Haiti Embassy
Girl contact CNN   they may give you necessary resources that can be useful


----------



## F8THINHIM (Aug 18, 2011)

You and your family are definitely in my prayers!!!


----------



## loolalooh (Aug 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear.  My prayers are with you and your family.  May the Lord bring your cousin back safe and sound.


----------



## Windsy (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that...your cousin and your family are in my prayers.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## makeupgirl (Aug 18, 2011)

You're in my prayers and I pray that God will keep your cousin safe and for his safe return to your family.


----------



## MrsMe (Aug 18, 2011)

Praying for your family! My mom came back because she had a medical emergency but I was afraid of her getting kidnapped the whole time she was there. 

Sent from my PG86100


----------



## thaidreams (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry for what your family is going through! My prayers are with you all that your cousin is returned quickly and safely!!!


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 18, 2011)

I am praying for your cousin's safe return and you/your family's strength during this trying time.  I am so sorry that you have to go through this.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear that. Will definitely keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 19, 2011)

We're still praying for your cousin and your entire family.   In Jesus' Name.  Amen.    

Mark 4:22 

_For there is nothing hid which shall not be manifested; neither is anything kept secret but that it should come abroad.   _ 
In Jesus' Name,  Your cousin shall be safely found.  Safely found, safe and sound.  In Jesus' Name.    No longer hid. No longer in danger.  Thank you, Lord Jesus... all the glory the honor and the praise is unto you.   It is all unto you.  Simply all.   Amen and Amen.

Father God Your Word is true... "we" put our trust solely in you.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you ladies for your prayers! This is day 3 and he is still held captive, yesterday my cousin gave the kidnappers his bank information to empty out his bank account but the bank wouldn't give them the money , so his wife had to call the bank to let them know what happened. That's all we heard so far, we are still praying and waiting for my cousin's safe return.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 19, 2011)

^^^^Please keep us posted...you have a board full of women offering up prayers for you.


----------



## JadeFox (Aug 19, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

I was really praying and hoping that things would get better this year in Haiti. I'm always on edge when I travel there for work b/c kidnappings are a reality. It's such shame b/c it's such a beautiful place with wonderful people.


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 19, 2011)

Please update us, I have been praying for you and your family. I really wish I could give you a hug right now.


----------



## Darenia (Aug 19, 2011)

My Goodness, This is so terrible.

Dear Lord, please overshadow this family at this time and may your arm of protection surround them and their loved one.  Return him home safely to their loving arms.  In the name of Jesus Amen.

Please, do keep us informed and let us know as soon as he is returned safely.


----------



## Kalia1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Please know that you and your family are in my prayers. 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G


----------



## magviv (Aug 19, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear that. Hugs to you and your family. You will all be in my prayers.


----------



## Leigh (Aug 19, 2011)

You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## nurseN98 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear that! I will be praying for your cousin to be let free and unharmed very very soon!


----------



## ellebelle88 (Aug 21, 2011)

OP, I'm going to say a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## ONAMSHN (Aug 22, 2011)

God is still in control!!!!


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Aug 23, 2011)

@ONAMSHN,@ellebelle88,@nurseN98,@Leigh,@magviv,@Kalia1,@Darenia,@Angelicus,@fadaka,@beans4reezy,@Shimmie,@Galadriel,@reeko43,@thaidreams,@MrsS,@makeupgirl,@Windsy,@loolalooh,@F8THINHIM,@sweetvi,@divachyk,@anartist4u2001,@Lucie,@LittleGoldenLamb,@Highly Favored8,@Sashaa08,@foxee,@LiftedUp,@Iwanthealthyhair67,@LoveisYou,@CarmelCupcake,@allmundjoi,@Keen,@Qualitee,@CandiceC,@Thann,*Beauty_Bandit,@Kachi,@Girl626,@pinkchocolatedaisy,@Ijanei,@FlyyBohemian,@EMJazzy,@EtherealEnigma,Trini_Chutney,ella,@laela,@PinkPebbles


MY COUSIN HAS BEEN RELEASED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Our God is a MIGHTY GOD, capable of anything!!!!!!!!! I WANT TO PERSONALLY THANK EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU FOR YOUR PRAYERS AND SUPPORT , YOUR PRAYERS HAVE MEANT SO MUCH TO ME AS WELL AS FAMILY.GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!


----------



## HauteHippie (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank God! Thank you so much for an update. I hope he is okay.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## CarmelCupcake (Aug 23, 2011)

Praise God!  Im so happy!!!  God is good!


----------



## Zuleika (Aug 23, 2011)

*Big sigh of relief* I am so glad to hear that he's safe!


----------



## JadeFox (Aug 23, 2011)

Hallelujah!


----------



## sweetvi (Aug 23, 2011)

yipppppppppppeeeeerrrru


----------



## Windsy (Aug 23, 2011)

God is good all the time; All the time God is good!!!

I am well pleased to hear this news!!!!


----------



## MrsMe (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank God!

Sent from my PG86100


----------



## makeupgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes. I am so glad to hear that.  God is definitely in control.


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank The Lord Almighty!!!! He never fails!


----------



## nurseN98 (Aug 23, 2011)

AMEN!!! That is wonderful!! Our God is an awesome God!!


----------



## FlyAwayDreamz (Aug 23, 2011)

Your cousin and family are in my prayers.


----------



## Leigh (Aug 23, 2011)

Praise God!!!


----------



## Lucie (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh thank God!!!!!


----------



## Country gal (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank God he was sent back. Did they say why they released him? I wonder what happened to the other member's relative that was kidnapped last year.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 23, 2011)

Praise be to God! So glad he was released!


----------



## LiftedUp (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank God for his mercy!!!!!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 23, 2011)

PRAISE HIM!!!!!! God is awesome!

Thank you for keeping us updated and I rejoice with you and your family regarding your cousin's safe return. There is nothing too hard for God!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 23, 2011)

Praise the Living God!!!! Praise God!!!!

I am so happy for you and your family...

Praise God!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear that! What a wonderful thing to hear first thing in the morning. God truly is amazing and never underestimate the power of prayer!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## MRJ1972 (Aug 23, 2011)

I am soo happy to hear this!!!!

Thank you God!!!


----------



## allmundjoi (Aug 23, 2011)

I am truly happy for your family!!!!!!!!! Thank GOD!!!!!!!


----------



## Laela (Aug 23, 2011)

NinasLongAmbition... please give your cousin a  from his LHCF family!!

God is good. Allllllll the time. Amein~


----------



## Kalia1 (Aug 23, 2011)

NinasLongAmbition-Thank God!!! 

I am sure your family is elated and ever so grateful!


----------



## Darenia (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh Praise God!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 23, 2011)

Praise God for the good news.  

I praise God also that this shall never happen again nor to anyone else in your family as well as others in Haiti.   The angels of the Lord are surrounding your loved ones in Haiti and it is unto God that they will give all praise and Glory.  


This abduction mess is to STOP in the name of Jesus!


----------



## Qualitee (Aug 23, 2011)

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MonPetite (Aug 23, 2011)

PRAISE GOD! Thank you for telling us this wonderful news!!


----------



## CandiceC (Aug 23, 2011)

Praise the Lord!!!


----------



## lilanie (Aug 23, 2011)

NinasLongAmbition

*doing every Hallelujah dance, singing everysong of Praise*

Praise God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reeko43 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you Lord for answering our prayers of safe return.  I am so happy for you and your family!!!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 23, 2011)

AMEN! Praises to God for he is the most high and can conquer all.


----------



## LoveisYou (Aug 23, 2011)

Hallelujah!!!!! We serve a Mighty God!!! Thank you Jesus


----------



## ONAMSHN (Aug 23, 2011)

The God WE serve is a GOOD GOD!!!!!


----------



## FlyyBohemian (Aug 23, 2011)

What a blessing! We thank Jesus! May your family continue to be blessed!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 23, 2011)

Praise the Lord! I am crying!


----------



## magviv (Aug 24, 2011)

Wonderful news to hear! Truly a blessing!


----------



## F8THINHIM (Aug 24, 2011)

Praise the Lord!!!!!  Thank you so much for letting us know that God answered our prayers.
Our Lord is good and His mercy endureth forever! 
Amen and Amen!!!


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Praise God!! :reddancer:


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 26, 2011)

thank you Jesus!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iammoney (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes Praise the Lord. I could not stop thinking about it.  God is good


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Aug 28, 2011)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> @ONAMSHN,@ellebelle88,@nurseN98,@Leigh,@magviv,@Kalia1,@Darenia,@Angelicus,@fadaka,@beans4reezy,@Shimmie,@Galadriel,@reeko43,@thaidreams,@MrsS,@makeupgirl,@Windsy,@loolalooh,@F8THINHIM,@sweetvi,@divachyk,@anartist4u2001,@Lucie,@LittleGoldenLamb,@Highly Favored8,@Sashaa08,@foxee,@LiftedUp,@Iwanthealthyhair67,@LoveisYou,@CarmelCupcake,@allmundjoi,@Keen,@Qualitee,@CandiceC,@Thann,@*Beauty_Bandit,@Kachi,@Girl626,@pinkchocolatedaisy,@Ijanei,@FlyyBohemian,@EMJazzy,@EtherealEnigma,@Trini_Chutney,@ella,Laela,@PinkPebbles
> 
> 
> MY COUSIN HAS BEEN RELEASED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Our God is a MIGHTY GOD, capable of anything!!!!!!!!! I WANT TO PERSONALLY THANK EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU FOR YOUR PRAYERS AND SUPPORT , YOUR PRAYERS HAVE MEANT SO MUCH TO ME AS WELL AS FAMILY.GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!


 
ooooooooooh, that's wonderful!!!!! PRAISE THE LORD!!!!!!! i'm so glad your cousin is ok.


----------



## thaidreams (Aug 29, 2011)

PRAISE GOD!!!! Thank you for keeping us up to date on her status and I'm so happy for your entire family that she's been returned safely!!!


----------



## diadall (Jul 11, 2012)

Bumping because it is happening to another poster.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 13, 2012)

diadall

Who is the other poster?    Are there any updates?   

I'm still praying for this family ...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## diadall (Jul 14, 2012)

I bumped this one to give some hope since this one had a safe outcome.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 14, 2012)

diadall said:


> I bumped this one to give some hope since this one had a safe outcome.



Thanks Lady...  :Rose:


----------

